# Field Test #3 .45LC Reloads for Beretta Bisley



## The Norseman (Jan 8, 2005)

Good morning to all,

Here's another Field Test of 45 Long Colt reloads for my circa
2007, Beretta "(Stampede Bisley Model)"CAL .45 LC, Nickel finish
(highly polished stainless steel) with a 4-3 / 4" barrel.

!!Study the reloading data before using any reloads published!!

This time I tried 10each BHA cartridges.45 Caliber, 250gr Hornaday #45200 JHP XTP, .452 Diameter.
15.8grs Hodgdon's H4227 powder (minimum load),
CCI 350 Magnum Large Pistol primer
Recoil was manageable. Accurate Load.
There was next to none powder granulars in the cylinder and barrel.
I believe that Speer's Reloading Manual recommdation to use Magnum
Large Pistol primer worked out great. I have been having problems in
my .44 Magnum reloads (I will have to try Mag LP primers next time)

Load # 2: 33 BHA cartridges.
.45 Caliber, 250gr Rushmore Cowboy LRNFP bullet, miked at .452
6.2grs Alliant American Select (toward Maximum side),
CCI 300 Large Pistol primer. Recoil was manageable. Accurate Load.

When unload'n, each empty cartridge slipped out of the
chamber. No split/abused cases. Inspection of the fired cartridges
proved, no flat primers, no black spot in middle of primer.

Temperature about 80F, sky clear, sun was out, and 1-5mph breeze.
All shooting done in the kneeling position. I was very satisfied with
these reloads.

These reloads were shot at 25 yards; it grouped 4"-6" low and 2"-3" to
the Left.

Thank you for reading my Field Report


----------



## jchedj (Jan 6, 2008)

It appears that landing low is the norm for the .45 Colt bullet

I just purchased a Ruger Vaquero ( 4 and 5/8 inch barrel )and several boxes of factory ammo to start out with.

The best load and more accurate is Winchester Super X 255 gr LRN , followed by Winchester Cowboy Actuion Loads ( brown box ) 250 gr , Hornaday 45 colt 255 gr Cowboy.
WORST FActory : 200 grain ultra max and magtech 200 cowboy loads. shot 4 " left and 7 " to 9 " low

AIM POINT was the edge of an 8 1/2 by 11 sheet of paper with a 3 inch bull in the center...winchester Super X 255 gr stayed on level and hit bull with 3 1/2 " spread. The other 2 went left and lower.

RELOADS : 1st run
250 grain Magtech FLN

Powders :
W 231 ( 7.1 grains ) shot 4 " low and 6 " left
Bullseye ( 5.4 grains ) shot level 4 " left
TrailBoss ( 5.0 grains ) all over the paper hard to judge

All shots were from a fixed bench rest at 20 yards Date 01/05/2008 65 degrees 5 mph SW wind ( Waco ,TX )


----------



## 10 gauge (Dec 29, 2007)

My father is a big 45 long colt buff, loves his Rugers. His carry load in his Ruger is a 255gr Lyman using a #2 alloy and 10.0grs of unique, this gives about 1000fps. If his model has a fixed rear sight grove, he will use a barrel vise which he made him self and thread the barrel in or out a few thousands for left or right windage. Most front sights are tall from the factory which gives you the ability to file them down and gain height for impact. "note this load is for rugers only"!


----------



## jchedj (Jan 6, 2008)

Ruger Vaquero owners need to be careful

The old Vaquero is built on a Blackhawk frame and CAN use Ruger Loads in the reloading tables

Owners of the new vaquero must only use the lower standard 45 colt loads


----------



## jchedj (Jan 6, 2008)

Bset cowboy loads for the new Vaquero...must use a 250 to 255 grain bullet in 45 cal hard cast lead like Oregon Trails.

5.6 grains Trail Boss

5.5 grains Bullseye powders

1" groups at 25 yds using a fixed bench rest....5 shots per load

Best Factory Loads

Winchester Suoper X 255 grain Lead Flat Nose bullet 
Winchester Cowboy Loads 250 grain LFN bullet 
Ultra Max Cowboy 250 grain LFN bullet

Date Jan 14 , 2008 temp 55 degrees F and N wind 5 mph

Hope this helps the shooters who like me wondered why the Heck they ever purchased the Vaquero.

Factory sights are manufactured deliberatley high that need to be filed down by the owner who intends to keep the gun.


----------



## jchedj (Jan 6, 2008)

ONE ADD ON to the 45 colt ( Long Colt )

Blackhawk 5 1 / 2 in barrel

25 yds bench rest

250 grain Oregon Laser Cast Cowboy RNFP

Trail Boss 5.3 grains powder 1" 3 shot group

Bullseye 5.1 grains powder also 1 " 3 shot groups

My money for overall performance is BULLSEYE

Both Vaquero 4 5/8 " barrel and Blackhawk 5 1/2" barrel

Hope this helps those who are looking to tighten up their groups before competing or just plain shooting for fun . :sniper: :sniper: :sniper:


----------

